

MongoDB basics - practice challenges - octavdruta
http://www.talentbuddy.co/set/5266e2c04af0110af3835886
A series of challenges to help you get your hands dirty with MongoDB
======
brooksbp
Long time HN user and been aware of trends in DB, but don't use them in my
day-to-day. Despite the controversy/misunderstanding of MongoDB, this looks
like a great way (zero overhead) for someone like myself to dabble with
MongoDB--nice!

